# Severed Tendons



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I am heartsick. 

My wolf-dog severed two tendons in his right rear leg above the foot yesterday. He was operated on last night and I bring him home today. The vet said the prognosis of complete healing of tendons is poor and I probably will have a gimpy pet.

Has anyone gone through this with their dog? How long is the recovery time? Any suggestions? Any extra vitamins? 

I'm thinking of building a ramp for him rather than steps, but don't know how to keep a large active dog quiet for who knows how long. 

I'd be grateful for any suggestions. By now you'd think the tears would stop.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Just got a call from the vet this AM (10 AM here now). He could not put the foot together without help as _ALL_ the tendons are severed.. He is going to try again this morning with assistance. 

He want's to save the foot if possible. 

Please pray that God guides my vet's hands - Yuma is a good friend.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

I am praying for Yuma....

Here is an education for you re this surgery....


Key Points 
The Achilles' tendon is made of 5 separate tendon, however the gastroc tendon and the superficial digital flexor tendon are most important
The gastrocnemeus tendon is most commonly torn
The typically sign of a gastrocnemeus tendon tear is a dropped hock and curling of the toes
Surgical treatment involves repairing the tendon and supporting the limb in a cast for about 2 months 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anatomy 

â¢The Achilles' tendon is made of five tendons; four of these tendons attach to the heel or calcaneous bone and one goes over the back of the heel bone to the toes of the hind limb - see below diagram far left - "Normal"
â¢Components of the Achilles' tendon 
&#9702;Gastrocnemeus tendon - the main tendon that attaches to the heel or calcaneous bone
&#9702;Superficial digital flexor - second main tendon that partially attaches to the calcaneous bone and then passes over the end of the heel bone and attaches to the digits; this tendon flexes the digits
&#9702;Three minor tendons
â¢Achilles' tendon ruptures can be partial or complete





Clinical signs

â¢Partial rupture 
&#9702;Usually involves rupture of the gastrocnemeus tendon and not the superficial digital flexor
&#9702;Dropped hock
&#9702;Curled toes (called a bear claw stance) - see middle diagram above - "Gastroc tear only"
&#9702;Lameness
&#9702;The reason that the toes curl with a partial rupture is that the superficial digital flexor tries to keep the heel elevated; the result is that tension is exerted on the toes causing them to curl
&#9702;In the photo right take note of the toes in a dog that has a gastrocnemeus tendon tear; put your cursor over the image to see what the toes look like after the tendon as been repaired (normal stance) 
â¢Complete rupture 
&#9702;Involves rupture of all five tendons and the cause is usually due to a laceration
&#9702;The pet will have a completely dropped hock (see far right diagram above - "All tendons torn") so that he/she walks a human instead of on tippy toes like a dog/cat should
&#9702;Lameness
&#9702;In the photo right, this cat is displaying a typical stance (dropped hock) due to a complete Achilles' tendon tear. The tendon was lacerated by a broken flower vase.




Diagnosis

â¢Physical examination findings - see classic gait in the video right of a dog that had a complete gastroc tear 
â¢Radiographs (x-rays) to rule out fracture or other diseases
â¢Ultrasound of the tendons

Treatment

â¢Surgery is usually recommended
â¢Splinting can be used if a minor tear is present
â¢Surgery 
&#9702;Right is a photo of a torn Achilles' tendon in the cat seen above

â¢Heavy tendon sutures and special suture patterns (locking loop) are used to pull the tendons together


â¢If the gastrocnemeus tendon is torn off of the calcaneous bone, holes are drilled into the bone so that the tendon sutures can be securely fastened
â¢The tendon repair must be supported for 2 months 
&#9702;This support is provided by 
&#9632;a cast
&#9632;a trans-calcaneotibial screw and cast
&#9632;an external skeletal fixator which consists of pins that go through the bones and are supported by bars (see photo)




Potential complications

â¢Pressure sores from the cast
â¢Infection
â¢Breakdown of the repair
â¢Anesthetic death


Aftercare

â¢Restriction of activity for 3 months to the house; keep on a leash when going outdoors for elimination purposes only
â¢Hock or ankle joint is kept in extension to keep pressure off of the tendon repair for a period of 2 months
â¢Cast care if this is used for additional support 
&#9702;Place a plastic bag on cast when dog goes outside and remove when back inside
&#9702;The inner padding of the cast needs to be changed every two weeks
&#9702;Watch for signs of pressure sores 
&#9632;dog is paying more attention to cast... i.e. is trying to chew cast off or licking at cast
&#9632;daily, smell the cast for a foul odor
&#9632;daily, look for discharge coming through the cast
â¢External fixator care if this is used for additional support 
&#9702;Clean around pin sites daily using a Q-tip and hydrogen peroxide until the skin has healed around each pin and no more discharge is produced
&#9702;Daily apply Neosporin to each of the pin entry sites until the skin is healed around the pins
&#9702;Pack the skin down the pins using foam sponges
&#9702;Wrap the external bars with an Ace bandage
â¢Antibiotic should be administered if prescribed
â¢After two months, the cast or the external fixator is removed and a soft padded bandage will be applied for an additional 2 weeks


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh my, I am so sorry! I hope surgery goes well and he heals quickly and completely.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Maybe the joints involved could be fused? My friend has a labrador with a bad hock. She had the joint fused and the dog is pain free now (although she does sit funny since the joint no longer bends!).


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Ouch.. Haven't had it happen to a dog, but I did slice a tendon of my own..

They sewed it up, took a couple months to heal and be able to use, and it's shorter and tighter now than it was.

Good luck..


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

Praying for your pup. 
I haven't had a dog with this problem, but I did have one dog - a Nova Scotia retriever, with very bad knees and hips. The vets didn't recommend surgery in his case, but he lived a wonderful life until he passed away last year at almost 15.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Prayers. I'll be back looking for an update.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I keep checking for an update and am so afraid that no news is not good news. Keeping my fingers crossed that the surgery went well!


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Prayers and healing vibes for Yuma. My dog did well after her surgery, but was never able to be as active. She was old though.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Yuma's Home!!

Terrible scare yesterday as the vet thought he had swallowed glass - his poop was full of blood. He did not have the equipment to do an endoscopy(?) and wanted to send us to Flagstaff as an after hours emergency - 2 1/2 hours away. We decided to keep Yuma at his center & do a blood test this AM. Count was OK so he came home late this afternoon. Ate some rice and sleeping now.

He's in a hard cast, will be confined and on a leash for the next 3 weeks until the hard cast comes off. What happens after that - we'll take it one step at a time. 

Candy thanks so much for the info. I felt like I could ask intelligent questions after reading your post. 

Golden mom - thanks for the future option if the tendons don't heal. Much better than loosing a foot. 

ANd thank you all for your concern and prayers - I woke this morning so peaceful after the intensity of two days knowing in my heart that Yuma was coming home even before speaking with the Vet.


----------

